# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) >  Ro/Ro της UN  [Ro/Ro of UN]

## Rocinante

Ταξιδευοντας για ραφηνα συναντησαμε το παρακατω πλοιο. Αναρωτηθηκα απο ποτε τα Ηνωμενα εθνη εχουν Roro. Καμια σχεση βεβαια μιας και το πλοιο ανηκει στην τουρκικη εταιρεια U.N. RORO. Το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο ονομαζεται U.N. Akdeniz ειναι συγχρονο Γερμανικης κατασκευης και δεν ειναι το μονο της εταιρειας αφου και τα πολλα αδελφια του ανηκουν στην ιδια εταιρεια

U.N. Akdeniz.JPG

----------


## .voyager

> ονομαζεται U.N. Akdeniz ειναι συγχρονο Γερμανικης κατασκευης και δεν ειναι το μονο της εταιρειας αφου και τα πολλα αδελφια του ανηκουν στην ιδια εταιρεια


...'Ενα εκ των οποίων κάηκε πέρισι στην Αδριατική. Πανέμορφα, ειδικά για Ro/Ro.

----------


## Appia_1978

Δύο φωτογραφίες, λίγο πιο παλιές, τραβηγμένες από τη Λακύθρα της Κεφαλλονιάς. 
Το UND Atilim καθοδόν για Τριέστη. 
UND Atilim Kopie.jpg 
Το UND Adriyatik, επιστρέφει ρυμουλκούμενο στην Τουρκία, για να (υποθέτω) διαλυθεί ... Ξέρει κανείς κάτι παραπάνω για την τύχη του;
Διακρίνονται οι μεγάλες ζημιές από την καταστροφική πυρκαγιά! 
UND Adriyatik Kopie.jpg

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Βρηκα αυτη την φωτογραφια απο το boston.com.

Μπορειτε να βρειτε ποιο ηταν αυτο το πλοιο που καιγοταν ;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι το τούρκικο RoRo *Und Adriyatic (IMO 9215488 )* που καηκε στην Αδριατική για περισσότερα δες *εδώ

*

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ  :Wink:

----------


## Rocinante

Ανηκε σε μια τουρκικη εταιρια με υπερσυγχρονα Γερμανικα σκαφη τη UN RORO.
Εχω τυχει να συναντησω στο Καβοντορο τα UN AKDENIZ και UND ATILIM

----------


## Apostolos

To πλοίο έξω απο την Μυτιλήνη στο δρόμο για το Aliaga...

und.jpg

----------


## Natsios

Το είχα πετύχει το βαπόρι να κατεβαίνει το καβο Ντόρο
DSC00088.JPGDSC00087.JPGDSC00086.JPG

Και έλεγα τι ωραίο βαποράκι!! Λες να το μάτιαξα??
(ο γκαντέμης:???::??? :Smile:

----------


## Rocinante

> Το είχα πετύχει το βαπόρι να κατεβαίνει το καβο Ντόρο
> 
> 
> Και έλεγα τι ωραίο βαποράκι!! Λες να το μάτιαξα??
> (ο γκαντέμης:???::???


Μηηηη....
Θα μας βγει το ονομαααα..... :Very Happy:

----------


## gtogias

Σύνηθης συνάντηση με τα όμορφα αυτά Ro-Ro στο Αιγαίο, το UN Akdeniz κοντά στο Κάβο Ντόρο το καλοκαίρι του 2008.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40423

----------


## parianos

Τη Κυριακη 28/06 ημουν στο Διαγορας και ειδα αυτο το πλοιο ro-ro UND ATILIM και το φωτογραφιζα....

UND ATILIM.jpg

UND ATILIM (2).jpg

UND ATILIM (3).jpg

UND ATILIM (4).jpg

----------


## Tsikalos

[QUOTE=Mixalhs_13;153763]Βρηκα αυτη την φωτογραφια απο το boston.com.

Μπορειτε να βρειτε ποιο ηταν αυτο το πλοιο που καιγοταν ;

Εντυπωσιακό!!! Canadair σε πυρκαγιά πλοίου. Κρίμα το καράβι γιατί ήταν όταν πολύ όμορφο ειδικά για τέτοιο πλοίο. Τι ταχύτητες πιάνει αυτό?

----------


## Tsikalos

Μου έκανε εντύπωση γιατί σε ένα τέτοιο γεγονός συνέδραμε πυροσβεστικό αεροπλάνο σε κατάσβεση πυρκαγιάς πλοίου. Δεν ήξερα πως γινόταν σε τέτοια συμβάντα και ότι συνδράμουν και τέτοια μέσα. Η φωτογραφία και μόνο είναι εντυπωσιακή ως συνδυασμός αλλά σίγουρα το θέαμα αποκρουστικό και όχι αυτό που θα ήθελε να βλέπει κανείς σε οποιοδήποτε πλοίο ή άλλη περιουσία.
¶λλωστε νομίζω όλοι στο φόρουμ συμφωνούμε ότι τέτοια συμβάντα δε θα θέλαμε να ξαναμάθουμε και σίγουρα πρέπει να υπάρχουν άνθρωποι εδώ που έχουν τις γνώσεις και τις χρησιμοποιούν ή/και αγωνίζονται για να αποφύγουν κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## Rocinante

> Μου έκανε εντύπωση γιατί σε ένα τέτοιο γεγονός συνέδραμε πυροσβεστικό αεροπλάνο σε κατάσβεση πυρκαγιάς πλοίου. Δεν ήξερα πως γινόταν σε τέτοια συμβάντα και ότι συνδράμουν και τέτοια μέσα. Η φωτογραφία και μόνο είναι εντυπωσιακή ως συνδυασμός αλλά σίγουρα το θέαμα αποκρουστικό και όχι αυτό που θα ήθελε να βλέπει κανείς σε οποιοδήποτε πλοίο ή άλλη περιουσία.
> ¶λλωστε νομίζω όλοι στο φόρουμ συμφωνούμε ότι τέτοια συμβάντα δε θα θέλαμε να ξαναμάθουμε και σίγουρα πρέπει να υπάρχουν άνθρωποι εδώ που έχουν τις γνώσεις και τις χρησιμοποιούν ή/και αγωνίζονται για να αποφύγουν κάτι τέτοιο.


Εγινε παρεξηγηση φιλε μου.
Το να διαγραφτει δεν ηταν σενα αλλα για τους μοντερειτορς γιατι εγραψα κατι λαθος και ηθελα να διαγραφτει. Εσυ καλα κανεις και ρωτας και πολυ σωστα κανεις και τα γραφεις. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: . Εδω θα δεις και τα στοιχεια του πλοιου
21.5 η ταχυτητα

----------


## Tsikalos

Απλά έβαλα τον εαυτό μου να σκεφτεί λίγο διαφορετικά από τον απλό ενθουσιασμό μίας εντυπωσιακής φωτογραφίας με αφορμή έστω και αυτό το σχόλιο που κατά λάθος πληκτρολόγησες και απλά ζήτούσες να σβηστεί.
Καλές θάλασσες σε όλους και με το καλό ο αγιασμός των υδάτων αύριο.

----------


## Rocinante

> Απλά έβαλα τον εαυτό μου να σκεφτεί λίγο διαφορετικά από τον απλό ενθουσιασμό μίας εντυπωσιακής φωτογραφίας με αφορμή έστω και αυτό το σχόλιο που κατά λάθος πληκτρολόγησες και απλά ζήτούσες να σβηστεί.
> Καλές θάλασσες σε όλους και με το καλό ο αγιασμός των υδάτων αύριο.


 Συμφωνω με τα λεγομενα σου. Και για να επανελθουμε σε αυτο που ρωτησες γνωριζει καποιος αν αυτος ο τροπος κατασβεσης ενδεικνυται;

----------


## SteliosK

*Un Trieste* 
Με προορισμό την Τούζλα (Τουρκία)
trieste  2013-02-02 15.51.02.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Τελικα το Adriyatik κοπηκε στην Αλιαγα η παραμενει στη Τουζλα?

----------


## Rocinante

> Τελικα το Adriyatik κοπηκε στην Αλιαγα η παραμενει στη Τουζλα?


Πράγματι πέρασαν αρκετά χρόνια και δεν μάθαμε τι έγινε. Εκανα ένα γρήγορο ψάξιμο αλλά πέρα απο μιά επιμήκηνση που σχεδίαζαν δεν έβγαλα άκρη.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Και εγω Roci... τιποτα..στο equasis..οτι στοιχειο ειναι απο τοτε..

----------


## SteliosK

*Un Akdeniz* 
Στις 21/04/2013 με προορισμό την Τεργέστη
DSC_0004.JPG

IMO:9356737
Κατασκευή:2008
Ολικό Μήκος: 192μ
Πλάτος: 26μ
DWT: 11526t

----------


## Nautilia News

*UN Ro-Ro αναλαμβάνει τις δραστηριότητες του ομίλου Ulusoy*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/akto...omilou-ulusoy/ .

----------

